# Enermax Liqtech 120X: Test der Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-Forum



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Oktober 2014)

*Enermax Liqtech 120X: Test der Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-Forum*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Enermax Liqtech 120X: Test der Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-Forum*

					Bei der Liqtech 120X von Enermax handelt es sich um eine geschlossene Wasserkühlung mit zwei 120-mm-Ventilatoren. Die Kühllösung eignet sich sowohl für AMD- als auch Intel-Systeme und ist ab rund 80 Euro erhältlich. Das Community-Mitglied Deeron hat einen Test im PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Enermax Liqtech 120X: Test der Kompaktwasserkühlung im PCGHX-Forum*


----------

